# When did it start affecting your blood sugars?



## Lizzzie (Sep 1, 2010)

WHen did being pregnant start having a noticable effect on BG readings?  And how?  

Thanks in advance as I never went back and thanked people for answering my last daft question..... did read your answers though - so thankyou!


----------



## Laura22 (Sep 2, 2010)

So far, mine are no different from normal. I've had one or two highs (highest being 14.6mmol) but otherwise there's no change.


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 2, 2010)

Quite early on i was getting horrid morning hypos at about 4 in the morning. Had to take my basal down from 26 to 18.
Not had any highs beacuse of it but lots of lows, and low blood sugars make sickness worse, its been really hard work for me. 
I am still sick now at 15+3 but its because of my levels just sickness.

xx


----------



## Cate (Sep 2, 2010)

I started having severe and warning-less hypos from about 7 or 8 weeks till about 16 weeks ish.  Couple where an ambulance was called (to give you an idea of how severe they were) and one where I was admitted for monitoring for the day, but I was low most of the time.  I halved my basal rate on my pump, didn't quite solve it but helped a lot.

From about 20 weeks the resistance started building and I started having to up the rates.


----------

